# Permanent hair straightening anyone?



## Sabrin (Feb 17, 2017)

I was thinking about straightening my hair permanently. But after reading this post I got scared. Stylists usually say that all their products are safe, but what else would they say? I also heard that Japanese straightening isformaldehyde-free. So I was looking into this salon in my area. It looks safe. But who knows. 
Was anyone at this place? Or heard anything about Japanese straightening or other types of straightening?


----------



## terrynarahair (Jul 21, 2017)

Hair straightening is perfectly fine for you and your hair. It is best to go to a great hair salon to make sure they use high-quality products.


----------

